# Lack of Apple stores in Canada



## Chas3 (Jul 14, 2007)

I love apple resellers but their is a limit, why are the majority ONLY in Toronto, why don't they put more apple stores out in big cities, like London, Ontario? *10th biggest city in Canada


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Chas3 said:


> I love apple resellers but their is a limit, why are the majority ONLY in Toronto, why don't they put more apple stores out in big cities, like London, Ontario? *10th biggest city in Canada


Déjà Vu.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Chas3 said:


> I love apple resellers but their is a limit, why are the majority ONLY in Toronto, why don't they put more apple stores out in big cities


"They"? Who are "They"?

Apple resellers in Canada are individual business owners who decide where to open stores based on what *they* want and need - not what you want and need.


----------



## PierreB (Mar 5, 2007)

*Montreal area has one too*

Just a minor correction. There is one Apple store outside of the Toronto area in Montreal. 

I also understand that there are unconfirmed reports that one will be opening up this year in Calgary.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

yes? london needs one


----------



## Eric0 (Nov 22, 2007)

There is a Mostly Digital in London. They carry everything you can get from Apple short of maybe Xserves and fully loaded Macpro's.

From what I hear there is supposed to be an Apple store opening up sometime in the near future in London. As to when? I don't know I'm new to London.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Lack of Apple Stores in Canada*



Chas3 said:


> I love apple resellers but their is a limit, why are the majority ONLY in Toronto, why don't they put more apple stores out in big cities, like London, Ontario? *10th biggest city in Canada


Your definition of "Canada" seems a little limited. There are no shortage of Mac resellers and specialists in Victoria and Vancouver, the two areas I'm familiar with. I don't know about the rest of BC, but it seems adequately covered for the population of that province IMO.

If London, Ont. is the 10th biggest city in Canada, it's pretty far down the list to get an Apple Store proper -- Vancouver is only JUST NOW building one, and it's got to be the 3rd or 4th largest in the country.

The bottom line is that for most people in Canada (which has a smaller total population than California, let's remember), resellers and specialists will be IT for a very long time indeed (other than people who live in the metro area of the five or six biggest cities).

Not posting this to lecture, but to do a "reality check" and also to point out that Chas3 and myself are not the same person!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea I think Vancouver, Calgary, and Edmonton are next on the list. Hopefully Winnipeg. London can wait its turn.  Even then I'd be supporting MacStation. The Apple stores are great for introducing people to Apple but true Mac users know that the independent Mac dealers are the ones to go to.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

Well, being from Ottawa, I think Ottawa should be next, it is the fourth largest metropolitan area next to Toronto, Montreal and Vancouver! It's also a high tech area but notoriously cheap  "High end" retailers don't do as well in Ottawa.

I went to an Apple Store in the La Cantera mall in San Antonio and it was pretty dead compared to Apple Stores in Toronto. I think a store in Ottawa could easily be busier than that one in San Antonio. Then again, there's lots of money in Texas


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wcg said:


> Well, being from Ottawa, I think Ottawa should be next...


As always gets pointed out (usually by me), it doesn't matter what *we* think should be next.

Apple builds stores based on internal criteria - location, price, population, etc - that has *nothing* to do with what *we* think.


----------



## wcg (Oct 13, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> As always gets pointed out (usually by me), it doesn't matter what *we* think should be next.)


I don't really expect one in Ottawa anytime soon although I think we could support one. I think most, if not all, of us on this forum doubt that we have any influence on Apple. I would be chuffed if London got one before Ottawa, however. tptptptp


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

wcg said:


> I think most, if not all, of us on this forum doubt that we have any influence on Apple.


I would disagree with that.  I think a lot of people falsely think Apple pays attention to the Mac Community.


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

It would be nice if they had a reseller here in The Hammer, but that would give me less of an excuse to trek to Hogtown, where I do much of my shopping anyways. For such a big city, we have little more than a Princess Auto to shop at...


----------



## tacsniper (Aug 27, 2007)

I think Calgary should be next... the east have like 3 Apple stores? And the west side? NONE! So yup, Calgary should be next, given the increase in popultion and the increase in $ in ppl's pocket from the oil boom, why not try to get some of those extra $ in ppl's pocket


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

tacsniper said:


> why not try to get some of those extra $ in ppl's pocket


Because Apple builds stores based on internal criteria - location, price, population, etc - that has *nothing* to do with what *we* think.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont think apple stores are as good as resellers...there is bound to be an apple store in a city of over 100,000 people. There is one in the middle of the boonies in a native reserve near where I live. OR just order online, not a biggy.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Chas3 said:


> I love apple resellers but *their* is a limit, why are the majority ONLY in Toronto, why don't they put more apple stores out in big cities, like London, Ontario? *10th biggest city in Canada


First, sorry to **** about grammar, but *there*.

Second, with a population of less than half a million people and even given Apple's 8.1% (US) market share that's less than a 4000 person target audience in the greater London area... Is that really enough to support a store??


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Apple really only wants to put an Apple store for symbolic presence. There is no need for a store in London really. You can get all your needs at resellers, there must be several there. Apple only puts stores in big commercial attractions like Yorkdale and the Eaton's Centre in Toronto. If they put one in Edmonton it would be at the West Ed. Mall. Besides Apple resellers usually have better sales than Apple stores do, Apple stores only have black Friday once a year.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

businesses go where the people are. there are lots and lots of people in the GTA, but only about 1/6th the number in London.

It's no big stretch to see why they are went from TO (biggest city by pop. in Canada) to Montreal (2nd biggest by pop.) and that the next rumoured store is Calgary (3rd biggest by pop.) and to Vancouver (which by itself is #8, but with Surrey and Burnaby and Richmond and North Van and so on is #2 or #3).


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Apple really only wants to put an Apple store for symbolic presence.


Huh? What does that mean?


> There is no need for a store in London really. You can get all your needs at resellers, there must be several there.


That's true of a lot of places Apple puts their stores - having other resellers around doesn't stop Apple from putting up one of their own stores.


> Apple only puts stores in big commercial attractions like Yorkdale and the Eaton's Centre in Toronto.


Not even close to being true. There are plenty of examples of Apple stores that aren't in locations you describe. For example, there is one outside of Memphis, TN in a little strip mall.


> If they put one in Edmonton it would be at the West Ed. Mall.


Not necessarily.


> Besides Apple resellers usually have better sales than Apple stores do


That's a huge generalization and, like most generalizations, mostly wrong.


> Apple stores only have black Friday once a year.


And why do you think that is? Maybe it's because Apple *doesn't need to have sales* because they are selling everything they make at full price. Why have a sale when people are willing to pay full price?


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> Besides Apple resellers usually have better sales than Apple stores do, Apple stores only have black Friday once a year.


Really? Granted I don't pay a lot of attention to the sales at Apple specific resellers around Vancouver but I basically _never_ see sales. In fact, I've seen some of them actually charge _more_ than what Apple lists as their MSRP.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

To Shawn King:

No need to be so hasty friend. I work in marketing, trust me, apple places their stores quite strategically and their uniqueness and opulence design of their stores are for symbolic presence. If you can't wrap your head around symbolism then please don't argue with me. Companies do it all the time. Ever been to a Nike or a Sony store? They could easily sell their product through retailers, but having their own store that is set up much more ostentatiously is for symbolic purpose, also for a flurry of other purposes as well, but none the less largely for this reason. 

Furthermore, I am not saying that Apple will or will not place a store based on the concentration of resellers around them. I am saying that there is no need for an Apple store when there are resellers present in your location. They sell the same products, if they don't have, say a fully loaded Mac Pro, they could order it. I love your comprehension skills by the way. 

That little strip mall outside of Memphis must get the hell of a lot of traffic for them to put one there. Look at the real estate Apple holds: downtown New York, Tokyo, London (England), massive shopping centres. These are not cheap, Apple would not place a store unless they were going to make a killing off of that location. Here is why Apple has one there: 

"As of 2006, Memphis had an estimated population of 670,902, making it the largest city in the state of Tennessee, the second largest in the southeastern region (only to Jacksonville, Florida). The greater Memphis metropolitan area, including the adjacent areas of Mississippi and Arkansas, has a population of 1,260,581. This makes Memphis the second largest metropolitan area in Tennessee, surpassed only by metropolitan Nashville."

Yes necessarily! We can never be certain, but lets use some deductive reasoning here. By placing a store in West Ed. Mall they would be targeting a massive native population as well as the crowds who seasonally flock to that mall to go Christmas shopping like Buffalo to a watering hole. Makes perfect sense. If one was going to go in Alberta at all I would say it would go in Calgary, possibly the Chinook Centre, since Calgary has most of Alberta's money. 

Apple resellers do have better sales than Apple stores do. Its just a fact buddy. You can't chop my argument in half and then interpret and accuse me of arguing something I am not. I am not arguing the logic behind why Apple would have a sale. Of course they don't need to, they are always selling enough at full price. I am saying that, in my opinion an Apple reseller is better because they have more sales than Apple stores do, as evidenced by Apple's only sale being Black Friday.


Man, honestly comprehend an argument before you about criticizing it.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> No need to be so hasty friend. I work in marketing


LOL So? Your job does not confer some kind of magical ability on you.


> trust me, apple places their stores quite strategically


LOL Yeah - I made that point long ago.


> If you can't wrap your head around symbolism then please don't argue with me.


LMAO OK, this promises to be fun.

First off, you ain't related to me so you can't tell me who I can and can't argue with. 


> but having their own store that is set up much more ostentatiously is for symbolic purpose


You're going to need to look up the definition of the word "ostentatious". Apple stores are pretty much the exact opposite of that.


> also for a flurry of other purposes as well, but none the less largely for this reason.


Yeah - that would be incorrect. Apple stores are set up by Apple to sell Apple products because Apple felt other retailers weren't doing a very good job of it.


> I am saying that there is no need for an Apple store when there are resellers present in your location.


And, as I said, Apple doesn't care about their resellers. Apple puts stores where *Apple* wants to put them with no consideration as to what other resellers may or not be in the same general area.


> They sell the same products, if they don't have, say a fully loaded Mac Pro, they could order it.


Yes, they could. And, as Apple competes for the same customer, quite often that reseller will wait *much* longer for that Mac Pro order than a dedicated Apple store would.

Even now, go try and buy an iPhone (here in the US) at your local Mac Reseller. You can't because Apple doesn't allow it.


> I love your comprehension skills by the way.


I love your gratuitous insults. They make this so much more fun.


> That little strip mall outside of Memphis must get the hell of a lot of traffic for them to put one there.


Why yes, it does.


> Here is why Apple has one there:


LOL I know exactly why Apple has one there. I was at the opening - I spoke to Ron Johnson, VP of Apple Retail about why they put stores in particular places.


> Yes necessarily! We can never be certain


Wait...take a look at what you've written. You just said that Apple *necessarily* must put a store in the West Edmonton Mall and then, moments later said, "We can never be certain..." Which is it?


> By placing a store in West Ed. Mall they would be targeting a massive native population as well as the crowds who seasonally flock to that mall to go Christmas shopping like Buffalo to a watering hole. Makes perfect sense.


We're talking about Apple. Just cause it makes sense to *you* doesn't mean it makes sense to Apple.

Apple puts stores in locations that fit in with *Apple's* criteria. Now, some of those may be what you outline above but you'd be surprised at how often Apple goes against your conventional wisdom.


> If one was going to go in Alberta at all I would say it would go in Calgary


Which is exactly where Apple is putting their Alberta store. So much for conventional wisdom.


> Apple resellers do have better sales than Apple stores do. Its just a fact buddy.


Ummm...no, it's not. And if it is, prove it. I have seen *no* numbers claiming *any* Mac Resellers makes as much money from their store as Apple does on a similar sized location. And there is only *one* Mac reseller store in the entire world as large as some of Apple's Flagship stores.


> I am saying that, in my opinion an Apple reseller is better because they have more sales than Apple stores do, as evidenced by Apple's only sale being Black Friday.


Your logic doesn't make sense. Sales are used to drive traffic. Apple has no need to drive traffic. Now, if by "better" you mean, "A place I like to shop at", then by all means, make that argument.


> Man, honestly comprehend an argument before you about criticizing it.


LMAO More pompous insults. Nice.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Oh you're American this explains your complete utter lack of comprehension beyond the superficial meaning of the words. Honestly, how can you not get this in your head. Apple stores are a novelty. They are strategically placed in high traffic areas to grab peoples attention, that is why they have such precedence. Why would Apple place a store literally a five minute walk from a Futureshop that carries most Apple lines. 

You're not even attempting to counter my more abstract arguments with comments such as this : 

"First off, you ain't related to me so you can't tell me who I can and can't argue with."

"You're going to need to look up the definition of the word "ostentatious". Apple stores are pretty much the exact opposite of that."

I can tell by your language and attempts at arguments that you are quite incapable of forming a half decent argument against me.

"LOL So? Your job does not confer some kind of magical ability on you." --it endows me with something called education (or should I spell it more phonetically edukashun for our fellow Americans) and an ability to critically evaluate and understand concepts. I have a BA in Marketing and Economics and an MBA, let's just say it appears that I have a tad more authority here than you. 


DO NOT TELL ME THESE IS NOT OSTENTATIOUS 

http://www.ingens.it/blog/uploaded_images/bigapple-744772.jpg

http://www.coolhunting.com/mt/archives/506-tech-apple3.jpg

http://www.coolhunting.com/images/apple_ministore1.jpg


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Yes necessarily! We can never be certain, but lets use some deductive reasoning here. By placing a store in West Ed. Mall they would be targeting a massive native population as well as the crowds who seasonally flock to that mall to go Christmas shopping like Buffalo to a watering hole. Makes perfect sense. If one was going to go in Alberta at all I would say it would go in Calgary, possibly the Chinook Centre, since Calgary has most of Alberta's money.


 If you wanna talk smack about Edmonton boy say it to my face.  I'm sick and tired of Calgarian's "Art holier than thou" attitude your city is so much better like it's Vancouver or something it's NOT. Is it that much better to be a *******? Must be the Chinooks.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I'm from Toronto. I am not saying anything negative about Edmonton at all, I think it is a lovely city. I am just saying that more information business and corporate offices tend to be located in Calgary. Edmonton is more of an industrial city. Apple has a propensity to move towards more cosmopolitan areas, Calgary seems to be more fitting of an Apple store.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think Edmonton may have a higher average income than Calgary because of that. Calgary may have more people with high end office positions making lots of money but on average office workers don't really make that much money...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Its a possibility. Still Calgary, at least from an Ontario perspective is the more lively, booming and hip city of Alberta, it would just seem more logical that Calgary would get it.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> Oh you're American this explains your complete utter lack of comprehension beyond the superficial meaning of the words.


LMAO Another completely gratuitous, banal insult. It also has the added beauty of being dead wrong.

You should do some research before you disparage people. When you don't, you end up looking stupid.


> Apple stores are a novelty.


Interesting that you call one of the most successful retail operations in the world "a novelty".


> Why would Apple place a store literally a five minute walk from a Futureshop that carries most Apple lines.


As I said before, Because they can. Because Future Shop couldn't sell water in the desert. Because Apple has no regard for its resellers.


> You're not even attempting to counter my more abstract arguments


I'm too busy countering your false logic, mis-statements and factual inconsistencies.


> And you're not even attempting to with comments such as this :
> 
> "First off, you ain't related to me so you can't tell me who I can and can't argue with."


You'll note that was in response to you telling me I can't argue with you.


> I can tell by your language and attempts at arguments that you are quite incapable of forming a half decent argument against me.


LOL You can tell all that, can you?


> "LOL So? Your job does not confer some kind of magical ability on you." --it endows me with something called education


No, it does not. All it says is you went to school for x number of years. Learning anything in that period of time is not guaranteed.


> (or should I spell it more phonetically edukashun for our fellow Americans)


And what do the pointless insults say about your much vaunted education?


> I have a BA in Marketing and Economics and an MBA


Whoop-de-frikking do. I can point to any number of people who have as much or more education as you do. Doesn't mean they are not jackasses.


> let's just say it appears that I have a tad more authority here than you.


LOL It doesn't appear that way at all. And, appearances to the contrary, you most certainly do not have any more authority here than I do. But do keep trying - it's amusing to watch you flap your arms trying to inflate your own sense of importance.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> Oh you're American this explains your complete utter lack of comprehension beyond the superficial meaning of the words. Honestly, how can you not get this in your head. Apple stores are a novelty. They are strategically placed in high traffic areas to grab peoples attention, that is why they have such precedence. Why would Apple place a store literally a five minute walk from a Futureshop that carries most Apple lines.


Three things:

1) Telling Shawn he's an idiot based on his nationality just makes you look like a dick, it'd be best if you stopped.

1) Apple might put an Apple store next to a FutureShop for the same reason that Best Buy puts Best Buy and Future Shop stores together in the same area as London Drugs, The Source, and all the other competition: Because people are going to go there already.

This is the same reason that you find a lot of outdoor stores around MEC stores, they're trying to capitalize on the traffic their competition generates.

1) Apple stores are not so much a novelty as they are a serious attempt on Apple's part to strengthen their market share by bringing their products to a wider audience. So far that seems to be working too.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

That is exactly what I am arguing. Apple stores are in high traffic areas because they want to expand their cliental, they place them in high traffic areas for this purpose. If Apple wanted to place an Apple store to convenience already loyal Apple customers they would have them in locations with the highest concentration of Apple computers. I am going after Shawn's nationality because he is being a tool and is just arguing in a stagnant cyclical pattern, he is never producing anything from it. 

I graduated top of my class with honours. I was accepted to three of the top law schools in the country and the best MBA schools. I did not just put time college to come out to be a monkey in a suit. I work at Royal Bank as a market researcher; I find companies that the bank should invest in. My job is to understand companies and how they think and predict when they will produce high earnings. I understand this much more than you think. I can tell by your attitude that you are someone who highly undervalues education and is now paying for it with your ignorance. 

This thread has gotten way out of hand. Just end it now friend.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Whatever attitude you are reading into my, or anyone else's, posts doesn't excuse you from being a jackass.

If you don't want to be argued with perhaps spend more time getting your point across and less time talking yourself up?

Whether the thread continues or not, howsabout everyone treat everyone with just a smidge more respect? Just sayin'.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> I am going after Shawn's nationality because he is being a tool


LOL Still not getting it, are you Sparky? It'll come to you soon enough - we'll wait.

BTW, are you saying Canadians are superior in this argument over Americans? Just trying to clear up your muddled thinking.


> I graduated top of my class with honours. I was accepted to three of the top law schools in the country and the best MBA schools.


Wow - stroke yourself much?


> I did not just put time college to come out to be a monkey in a suit.


LOL But it happened anyways, didn't it? Sucks to be you....


> I work at Royal Bank as a market researcher; I find companies that the bank should invest in. My job is to understand companies and how they think and predict when they will produce high earnings. I understand this much more than you think.


LOL No, you really don't. You only *think* you do.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Or we could not. There is that too.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

You're all a bunch of Nazis.


There... now the circle is complete.


----------



## zenith (Sep 22, 2007)

Oh well, we all know what this is all about now.

Why don't you all just whip out your penises, measure them, and settle the matter!


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> That is exactly what I am arguing. Apple stores are in high traffic areas because they want to expand their cliental, they place them in high traffic areas for this purpose.


Apple stores are designed to move product. They are very, very successful at it. 

That's not mutually exclusive with being a brand showcase, but if you think they're *only* a brand showcase, you're sadly mistaken. They're there to lure the new customer, *and* to be a point of contact, sales, support and education for existing customers -- including the new ones lured through the store. 

Some resellers try to combine all four of those elements, but few do. And Future Shop is the worst example of a "competitor" as it offers sales and not much else.

If you understand Apple's product design philosophy, you know that an iPod or a Macbook or whatever is not a bunch of features and components with a pretty design slapped on afterwards. The design is an integral part of what the product is and how it functions.

A similar principle applies to the stores. Integrated design and function. Deceptively simple design concealing surprising flexibility and complexity. Multiple purposes built into a simple design. Sounds a lot like the iPod, which has been the key means of driving traffic to the stores.



> I am going after Shawn's nationality because he is being a tool and is just arguing in a stagnant cyclical pattern, he is never producing anything from it.


Not only is that nonsense on an objective level -- strip out the flames on both sides and his argument kicks yours to the curb -- but, it had to be said sooner or later, Shawn is not even American. You are torching a strawman that doesn't even exist.



> I graduated top of my class with honours. I was accepted to three of the top law schools in the country and the best MBA schools. I did not just put time college to come out to be a monkey in a suit. I work at Royal Bank as a market researcher; I find companies that the bank should invest in. My job is to understand companies and how they think and predict when they will produce high earnings. I understand this much more than you think. I can tell by your attitude that you are someone who highly undervalues education and is now paying for it with your ignorance.


This amounts to an argument from authority. Bravo on the degrees and nice job and all, but they clearly have not endowed you with special insight into Apple's retail strategy, nor with much debating ability. 

If you truly understand all this more than we think, knock off the insults and start showing it.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

Who needs the apple store anyways. 
I live in Toronto and hate going in there, its overcrowded with people screwing around on ipods and macs. The website is the best way to shop for apple products, or even better a local reseller.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

iMatt said:


> strip out the flames on both sides


What! How dare you! Why, I oughta...


> and his argument kicks yours to the curb


Ah...Umm..OK...thanks! 


> but, it had to be said sooner or later, Shawn is not even American. You are torching a strawman that doesn't even exist.


THANK YOU! I've been dying waiting for *someone* to tell him that! Usually the Mayor jumps in but he must be out hopping for pantyhose or something. 


> Bravo on the degrees and nice job and all, but they clearly have not endowed you with special insight into Apple's retail strategy, nor with much debating ability.


OK, now who is flaming who? Nice one, BTW. 


> If you truly understand all this more than we think, knock off the insults and start showing it.


Amen.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

corey111 said:


> Who needs the apple store anyways.
> I live in Toronto and hate going in there, its overcrowded...


LOL Well, obviously if the store is overcrowded, *those* people need it.

You sound like Yogi Berra - "That place is so popular, no one goes there any more".


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

it's true, those stores are for people who have, "just made the switch" or are about to. It's the bait to lure them in. But if your on this message board I am going to assume you know more then the average bear about macs. So why shop and look at things you already know about? Just look up the specs and pics online and click buy.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

corey111 said:


> it's true, those stores are for people who have, "just made the switch" or are about to. It's the bait to lure them in. But if your on this message board I am going to assume you know more then the average bear about macs. So why shop and look at things you already know about? Just look up the specs and pics online and click buy.


Sure, many of us never buy from the Apple store and have no real need to do so. That's essentially irrelevant, though. 

If *all* the stores did was lure new customers, they'd be a failure. In any business, a repeat customer is worth far, far more than a one-time buyer. Apple's retail results suggest a healthy traffic of repeat customers.

There's no reason why a store can't serve multiple purposes -- and every reason why it *should* serve multiple purposes. Brand showcase, lure for new customers, service and support centre for existing customers, sales outlet for repeat customers. They're all part of the recipe.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

They have the stores where the $$$ is, there is lots of money in montreal and Toronto. Lots of production work, design companies, photography and everything else that people use macs for. The apple retail stores can't survive in hick towns based on people coming in to play with ipods. 
And you think towns such as London, Regina, Sudbury, Edmonton and whatever other town would have enough of those repeat costumers to keep the retails which are doing so well in business ? 
I don't.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

corey111 said:


> They have the stores where the $$$ is, there is lots of money in montreal and Toronto. Lots of production work, design companies, photography and everything else that people use macs for. The apple retail stores can't survive in hick towns based on people coming in to play with ipods.
> And you think towns such as London, Regina, Sudbury, Edmonton and whatever other town would have enough of those repeat costumers to keep the retails which are doing so well in business ?
> I don't.


I never said anything about smaller cities, but it is the supposed topic of the thread so here goes...

If the United States pattern is any indication, I believe we will eventually see Apple stores in more than just the top 3 or 4 Canadian cities. Maybe not in 2008 or even 2009, and maybe never in Sudbury, but eventually in places like Ottawa, Regina, London, Halifax, Winnipeg, Victoria, Quebec City and Edmonton. 

Yes, of course they need to go where there's enough money, but I think there's more business in those "hick towns" than you realize. And way, way, more drawing power in iPods than you suggest.

Google up some articles on the success of the iPod and the success of the Apple Stores and a pretty clear picture emerges: both success stories go hand in hand. Without the traffic generated by the iPod (traffic that helps sell computers, software, etc.), the stores would either be much less successful or an outright failure.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

and that is exactly why there are Apple Resellers, small computer shops and best buy


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

ShawnKing said:


> OK, now who is flaming who? Nice one, BTW.


I wasn't so much chastising you two for flaming as suggesting that if you filter out the flames, you're making more sense than Adrian. 

As for my dig, it was more personal than I like to get. To put it in gentler terms, education and employment in a general area are no substitute for actually doing some reading on the specific topic at hand.

Nothing I've said, and very little that you've said, hasn't been said before in fairly solid journalistic coverage of the Apple Store story. Much of it right from the horse's mouth, for example my point about how the stores were developed using a design process and philosophy similar to that used for Apple's products. I may have presented it like it was my own, but I was actually cribbing from Steve Jobs.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

corey111 said:


> and that is exactly why there are Apple Resellers, small computer shops and best buy


What is?

As has already been pointed out, Apple launched its own stores precisely because the company was being ill-served by those other channels (with exceptions, of course).

Obviously it made sense for them to roll out the stores in the most lucrative spots first, but over the long run there's no reason not to expect them to keep rolling them out in smaller and smaller places. 

Nobody here is in a position to say what the minimum size is or when they'll get around to opening in Ottawa or wherever.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

corey111 said:


> So why shop and look at things you already know about?


Because the Apple Stores are about more than just shopping/buying. I've had my MacBook Pro logic board replaced *in store*, I've been able to show friends various Apple products and I have learned and taught in the store's theaters.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

iMatt said:


> I wasn't so much chastising you two for flaming as suggesting that if you filter out the flames, you're making more sense than Adrian.


Well...DUH. 

I was kidding about you flaming, BTW.


> To put it in gentler terms, education and employment in a general area are no substitute for actually doing some reading on the specific topic at hand.


Agreed.


> Nothing I've said, and very little that you've said, hasn't been said before in fairly solid journalistic coverage of the Apple Store story.


Agreed #2.


----------



## corey111 (Jul 9, 2007)

ShawnKing said:


> Because the Apple Stores are about more than just shopping/buying. I've had my MacBook Pro logic board replaced *in store*, I've been able to show friends various Apple products and I have learned and taught in the store's theaters.


Which is why there are wonderful local authorized resellers.
Most of these resellers also will gladly replace that logic board of yours.
After a quick click onto google you'll find that Ottawa has
themacgroup
iservicedepot
and I am pretty sure eh macs favorite carbon computing is opening there as well.

Now thats one city, lots of other cities all over have apple authorized dealers and fixers. Which do a great job at serving these communities.


----------



## ShawnKing (Mar 21, 2005)

corey111 said:


> Most of these resellers also will gladly replace that logic board of yours.
> After a quick click onto google you'll find that Ottawa has...


LOL That's great - if I lived in Ottawa.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

corey111 said:


> and I am pretty sure eh macs favorite carbon computing is opening there as well.


Yes, they are carbon computing. contact.

Although, they are "open", their place is still under renovation. I think their grand opening is in Janury-ish. 



ShawnKing said:


> LOL That's great - if I lived in Ottawa.


Yeah, it is great, we lost a couple of Mac dealers (Compusmart, B.Mac) the last couple of years, so it's nice to see a couple new ones like iService Depot and Carbon Computing. Considering Ottawa (and it's suburbs) are considered Canada's 6th largest city and used to be known as Silicon Valley North (if it still isn't).


----------

